# Sunday's Show and Tell. ...7/12/12



## jd56 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hope everyone's Fourth of July as enjoyable. And I hope with all the traveling some of you did you found some great stuff. 
So let's see what relics you have picked up this past week. Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures! 

Also hoping the Roadmaster from Maine gets shown today....nice rescue.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## decotriumph (Jul 12, 2015)

Wagons x4. I went to look at a couple of bicycles advertised in the local trader paper and came home with these 4 wagons instead.


----------



## Evans200 (Jul 12, 2015)

Bought this Yoder jeweled goose horn for the 59 Western Flyer. Just like the one Western Auto advertised in 1959. HONK HONK!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 12, 2015)

I got stuff for restorations but nothing exciting bike wise. The sled collection is growing though! V/r Shawn


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 12, 2015)

I picked this up,but not in my hands yet.


----------



## bikeyard (Jul 12, 2015)

Plain Jane but an original one owner bike.  Neat badge.  I believe it is a Monarch built Elgin, maybe its a Monarch with a killer Elgin speedo.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 12, 2015)

Monark built for Tru-Test Hardware Store with an Elgin speedo which could be ordered ala-cart out of the sears catalog or possibly bought in larger stores. I've seen one Five Bar (Super Frame) with a Tru-Test badge as well. Nice bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 12, 2015)

Got this Mesinger saddle via ebay this last week. Never noticed any with an aluminum pan before:


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 12, 2015)

island schwinn said:


> I picked this up,but not in my hands yet.



Hmmm...that truck looks awful familiar...


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jul 12, 2015)

*Delta disease*

got my weekly dose 
this NOS chrome DELTA biscuit came earlier this week and the DELTA PARALITE bullet on Friday to match my DELTA PARALITE drum


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 12, 2015)

This one is coming from my old hometown, the Quad Cities.  I can't wait!


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 12, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Hmmm...that truck looks awful familiar...





Wow! ! ! ............   Is that a freakin Chevy?


----------



## JKT (Jul 12, 2015)

just bought this pretty cool sprocket today... anyone know what it went to ??


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 12, 2015)

JKT said:


> just bought this pretty cool sprocket today... anyone know what it went to ??        View attachment 225135




http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?41683-Sprocket-compilation-PIC-HEAVY/page4

Post #31, #47


----------



## JKT (Jul 12, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?41683-Sprocket-compilation-PIC-HEAVY/page4
> 
> Post #31, #47




thank you Scott !!


----------



## catfish (Jul 12, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> This one is coming from my old hometown, the Quad Cities.  I can't wait!
> View attachment 225062




This is a very nice bike.


----------



## 56 Vette (Jul 12, 2015)

Not much for finds this week, more riding than looking, but the neighbor brought me this old Columbia tank he found at an antique shop. Haven't got a chance to look it up yet, but it's pretty cool. Joe


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Jul 12, 2015)

Kind of a slow week here.  My dad did find this tail light at a flea market..  Pretty cool delta aluminum tail light.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 12, 2015)

Picked up a few parts.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 12, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> Wow! ! ! ............   Is that a freakin Chevy?




Blasphemy!!! No, Toyota Tundra I borrow from my girl's mom when I pick up bikes or we go to a ride.


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 13, 2015)

1938 Vespa bicycle. All Orig.with horn! And Killer white balloon  tires. 50yrs schwinn book.


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 13, 2015)

Ok, this is from Monday morning but I can't wait until next Sunday.  1942 BSA fully loaded and runs.  No, it doesn't fit in the budget, but it was a deal and I couldn't pass it up.  Does anyone have some cash I can barrow so the wife doesn't see that I took it out of savings?


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 13, 2015)

Nice can't wait to restore my paratrooper simplex.


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 13, 2015)

Chris, how about cash for nice set of steel clads.......no borrowing needed


----------



## Curtis68 (Jul 13, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> Ok, this is from Monday morning but I can't wait until next Sunday.  1942 BSA fully loaded and runs.  No, it doesn't fit in the budget, but it was a deal and I couldn't pass it up.  Does anyone have some cash I can barrow so the wife doesn't see that I took it out of savings?
> View attachment 225294View attachment 225295View attachment 225296View attachment 225297View attachment 225298View attachment 225299




Hey Chris,

Nice pick up.. That thing is sweet.


----------



## Jarod24 (Jul 13, 2015)

That motorcycle is so awesome! Great find


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 13, 2015)

Here's a video of it running

[video=youtube;U-lnRGlPMyE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-lnRGlPMyE&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 13, 2015)

Cool bike, Chris.
 My dad had one of those. BSA M20
 Kind of gutless, but they made a ton of them, so parts are readily available.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 13, 2015)

Thats great man!! Right in my wheelhouse!! Cant wait to see it!!


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 13, 2015)

The wife doesn't know yet...lol


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 13, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> Ok, this is from Monday morning but I can't wait until next Sunday.  1942 BSA fully loaded and runs.  No, it doesn't fit in the budget, but it was a deal and I couldn't pass it up.  Does anyone have some cash I can barrow so the wife doesn't see that I took it out of savings?





Doesn't she understand the meaning of the word "investment"?


----------



## bikeyard (Jul 13, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> The wife doesn't know yet...lol




Thats because you spent the money from the WDK fund.


----------



## tikicruiser (Jul 13, 2015)

Sweet bike Robert, must be a 350 side valve with a 3 sp. tranny. Very clean!


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 13, 2015)

500cc and It's a 3 0r 4 speed


----------



## tanksalot (Jul 14, 2015)

I found this about a month ago with a lead from a friend. Any one have a white 20 inch rim with a black stripe ? Its the last part I need . Or a pair of matching 20 inch cad plate rims. ( I had a awesome pair of 20 inch cad plated rims for 2 years saved until two months ago go figure .)


----------



## tanksalot (Jul 14, 2015)

This may not look like much but Google the event There appears to be a bit of History about this event.
I found this over the weekend .


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 14, 2015)

Rare cup!


----------



## bikeyard (Mar 6, 2016)

bikeyard said:


> Plain Jane but an original one owner bike.  Neat badge.  I believe it is a Monarch built Elgin, maybe its a Monarch with a killer Elgin speedo.View attachment 225020View attachment 225021View attachment 225022View attachment 225023



And cleaned up.


----------



## rocketman (Mar 6, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> This one is coming from my old hometown, the Quad Cities.  I can't wait!
> View attachment 225062
> 
> View attachment 225062



nice one...


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 6, 2016)

rocketman said:


> nice one...




http://thecabe.com/forum/media/albums/1935-corsair-westfield-streamline.1345/


----------



## rocketman (Mar 6, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Ok, this is from Monday morning but I can't wait until next Sunday.  1942 BSA fully loaded and runs.  No, it doesn't fit in the budget, but it was a deal and I couldn't pass it up.  Does anyone have some cash I can barrow so the wife doesn't see that I took it out of savings?
> View attachment 225294View attachment 225295View attachment 225296View attachment 225297View attachment 225298View attachment 225299



Dial M for murder.  But worth it.....


----------



## bricycle (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm confused.... Is this a 7-12-2015 thread, a 7-12-2012 thread, and why are new posts being added??


----------



## rustystone2112 (Mar 7, 2016)

bricycle said:


> I'm confused.... Is this a 7-12-2015 thread, a 7-12-2012 thread, and why are new posts being added??



go back to the general discussion and scroll down a few more lines for the latest show & tell


----------



## Greg M (Mar 7, 2016)

bricycle said:


> I'm confused.... Is this a 7-12-2015 thread, a 7-12-2012 thread, and why are new posts being added??





Déjà vu?


----------



## mre straightbar (Mar 9, 2016)

actually vuja de


----------



## mre straightbar (Mar 11, 2016)

mre straightbar said:


> actually vuja de



none of this has ever happened before


----------

